

Ask HN: Is an Ez Privacy Startup a Good Idea? - GreekOphion

My idea for a startup is for something where the privacy policies on websites are transformed into 1-2 sentence parts and used instead of those long privacy policies out there now.<p>At some point in the future also add a way where you can block websites that have bad privacy policies to your preferences.
======
dwynings
Like this?

<https://www.iubenda.com/en>

